# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Что такое любопытство?

## multiarc

Человек один из самых любопытных существ на Земле. Как вы думаете почему? Откуда берёться это любопытство, пытливость, попытки что-то постичь или чего-то достичь, если конечно речь не идёт только о деньгах. Денежная система это совершенно отдельная тема для разговора .

----------


## Irina

Любопытство, как я думаю, это двигатель прогресса. Без него мы наверное до сих пор жили бы в каменном веке. Человеку оно свойственно с рождения и движение вперед без него невозможно.

----------


## Asteriks

Представила себе некоего абстрактного человека, черта характера которого - праздное любопытство. Убила бы)))
Не в тему, но мысль может улететь.
Откуда берётся любопытство? Заложено в человеке творцом. Любопытный постигает новое и через это совершенствуется.

----------


## ПаранойА

Любопытство не порок, а большое свинство  (с)

----------


## Sanych

А может тяга к познанию. Чем не вариант

----------


## Irina

> А может тяга к познанию


Естественно, иначе не было бы прогресса и развития ни в чём.

----------

